# FreeBSD ffmpeg with h264 acceleration via NVENC/NVDEC



## scotia (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi all,

is anyone aware if it's possible to build ffmpeg with support for Nvidia's NVENC/NVDEC?  It doesn't appear on the configure options, nor does libav or CUDA.
I *think* the API is made available in x11/nvidia-driver.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 22, 2018)

multimedia/libav

nvidia does not support FreeBSD with CUDA but I think I saw workarounds on the 'net.


----------



## scotia (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks drhowarddrfine.  Do you know if multimedia/libav will allow me to do H264 decoding and encoding in hardware with ffmpeg?  It may not actually help my issue but I'd like to find out.  I have a few RTSP camera streams coming in which I'm rebroadcasting via multicast (as well as saving segments to disk).  That works well but when I overlay the camera name and current time then the CPU usage goes up.
Scott


----------



## vchan (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm interested in getting this working as well. It could be a nice benefit to a streaming box.


----------

